# dumbest post of all time.



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

"Science has no basis truth"
the op  of this gem  will remain anonymous.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> "Science has no basis truth"
> the op  of this gem  will remain anonymous.


Hmm I don't know... earlier today jc456 said that boats have no means by which to stop moving and cited the Titanic hitting an iceberg as proof


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > "Science has no basis truth"
> ...


damn that's good one too!


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 18, 2016)

LOL... 

Your butt buddy guano owns the top 50 dumbest posts of all time.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > "Science has no basis truth"
> ...


yeah post that one up for me. Another librturd liar, and adding language to a post that was never there.  hahahahahahahaahahaha, yeah post it up there bubba, the one where I said that.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 18, 2016)

"dumbest post of all time" =



Post
*Republicans & Homosexuality ?!*
really where ?
Post by: daws101, 5 minutes ago in forum: General Discussion




Post
*As the Vicar of USMB I just want to say that if you're a true*
pro football is socialist
Post by: daws101, 6 minutes ago in forum: The Flame Zone




Post
*dumbest post of all time.*
damn that's good one too!
Post by: daws101, 8 minutes ago in forum: USMB Lounge




Thread
*dumbest post of all time.*
"Science has no basis truth" the op of this gem will remain anonymous.
Thread by: daws101, 21 minutes ago, 4 replies, in forum: USMB Lounge




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
so ill take your answer as a yes ,you were make a false assumption /accusation.
Post by: daws101, 27 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
absolute bullshit! sin In a religious context, sin is the act of violating God's will. Sin can also be viewed as anything that violates the ideal...
Post by: daws101, 29 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
asked and answered. if this: have no interest in your job, (or lack of), I have no interest in your name, your home, (or hovel, which in more...
Post by: daws101, 35 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Republicans & Homosexuality ?!*
not that I need any more proof you were absolutely brain dead ....,,,,
Post by: daws101, 38 minutes ago in forum: General Discussion




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
so bonzi's response was an unintended consequence ?
Post by: daws101, 46 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
falsely assume much?
Post by: daws101, 47 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Obama ‘amused’ by ‘strict interpreters of the Constitution’ inventing ways to block Scalia replaceme*
Living constitution[edit] Origins[edit] The phrase originally derives from the title of a 1927 book of that name by Professor Howard Lee...
Post by: daws101, 49 minutes ago in forum: Politics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
really? what about all the faiths that don't buy into it ? smells a little like that christanty is superior bullshit .
Post by: daws101, 58 minutes ago in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
that's his way of deflecting .
Post by: daws101, Today at 1:13 PM in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
all you need to know is on my profile page
Post by: daws101, Today at 1:12 PM in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Obama ‘amused’ by ‘strict interpreters of the Constitution’ inventing ways to block Scalia replaceme*
The Thurmond Rule originated in 1968, when late Sen. Strom Thurmond of South Carolina lead the charge against U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson’s...
Post by: daws101, Today at 1:09 PM in forum: Politics




Post
*Obama ‘amused’ by ‘strict interpreters of the Constitution’ inventing ways to block Scalia replaceme*
nope
Post by: daws101, Today at 12:59 PM in forum: Politics




Post
*Republicans & Homosexuality ?!*
haven't done any shrieking or nuhn huning . if I'm wrong prove it.
Post by: daws101, Today at 12:57 PM in forum: General Discussion




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
sin is a religious concept not a scientific one.
Post by: daws101, Today at 12:55 PM in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Glad to be on board!*
all you need to know is on my profile page.
Post by: daws101, Today at 12:54 PM in forum: Religion and Ethics




Post
*Obama ‘amused’ by ‘strict interpreters of the Constitution’ inventing ways to block Scalia replaceme*
who's running ? not even bright enough to ask what point It was, too busy making false assumptions. second epic fail.
Post by: daws101, Today at 12:34 PM in forum: Politics


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well let's see:



jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do, and I also know boats have steering wheels
> ...



Then after being told that boats can, in fact, come to a stop:



jc456 said:


> then why didn't they use that on the Titanic? DOH



DOH indeed


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




They always deny it because they think you wont be able to find it.  Dont worry tho, he'll have a NEW more shiny excuse this time.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


well not exactly but thanks for playing.  why don't you post that one that says come to a stop?  post it up there.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2016)

Told ya


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I would assume you think a boat has to hit something to come to a stop.  Like the Titanic stopped after hitting the iceberg, right?


----------



## turzovka (Feb 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> "dumbest post of all time" =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




STOP!!...  STOP!!...    I CAN'T BREATHE!!!


(ps -- that was ambitious  : )


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


it sure did and then it split in two and sank, cause it didn't have brakes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Your butt buddy guano owns the top 50 dumbest posts of all time.


 from your pov ,yes reality no.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> "dumbest post of all time" =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another epic fail by tn hardly ....
not the most ignorant poser on the board but in the top 5.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


got to give him credit for being open about it unlike lots of rw posters.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

turzovka said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "dumbest post of all time" =
> ...


  you have to be alive to breath ,nothing you've posted  is evidence of that.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 I have the feeling you actually believe that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


>


it's aliens


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


>


yep, boats can stop, and they don't have brakes.  simple fact.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


well why didn't the titanic stop after the call out about an iceberg?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


seems to be kind of irresponsible to design a vehicle that cannot be stopped. probably a socialist plot


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 we might have a new champ the dumbest category.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have a canal boat. No breaks. You stop by going into neutral and reverse.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He doesn't look mexican?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


or,it is the trump campaign, a real juggernaut


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

Tilly said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I know that, I have a boat as well.  It's not brakes and if the engine isn't running to go full reverse, too bad.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


GM did it for years  remember the K cars?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> "Science has no basis truth"
> the op  of this gem  will remain anonymous.



You?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


you have, and I'll call you stupid of the day hands down.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 we may have a new champ in the dumbest category.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


i don't. but i am from Germany. our kettcars had brakes.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > "Science has no basis truth"
> ...


nope  I always take credit for my work ..
true I can be stupid and ignorant , then again lots of posters on this board can be nothing else .


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


yep you stupid of the day, you think there are brakes on a boat.  You think they use disk or drum brakes?  And why didn't the titanic stop on a dime after the callout? I see you still can't answer.

Now that is just stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


yep we all can.  those like you who feel the need to perpetuate it are the most classless though.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

we should ignore popeye for now. as a scientist i am interested in the original quote.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yes, I was agreeing with you


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 in the 1980's   GM could not compete with imported cars so they built a line of cars that made the Yugo  look like a BMW.
*The 50 Worst Cars of All Time*

1899-1939
1940-1959
1960-1974
1975-1989
1990-Present
COMPLETE LIST


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

science has no basis truth.



ommmm ommmm omm mmm


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> we should ignore popeye for now. as a scientist i am interested in the original quote.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


they must have been ultimate geniuses to make a yugo look like a bmw.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


never though any of what you are assuming.
false it's not that I can't answer but the explanation is scientific and has multisyllabic words and you would not understand it
clue : friction


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> I have the feeling you actually believe that.



So the Titanic didn't sink, duhs? 

Let me guess, George W. Bush set charges on it so that he could blame it on the Arabs, right?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

science has no basis truth

was it staphanie,or redfish?  intriguing


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 some body is but hurt by the fact .
how do I perpetuate your ignorance by pointing it out?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feeling you actually believe that.
> ...


senna did not crash and die, huh? guess what, his car had brakes...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feeling you actually believe that.
> ...


where did I say that ?
that's right nowhere .
as always unhingy you are swinging a shadows.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> yep, boats can stop, and they don't have brakes.  simple fact.



And duhs is dumb as a fucking doorknob!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> senna did not crash and die, huh? guess what, his car had brakes...



Who said that?

Are you on crack at this very moment?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > senna did not crash and die, huh? guess what, his car had brakes...
> ...


 not at this very moment. are you trying to sell?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, boats can stop, and they don't have brakes.  simple fact.
> ...


 it's tantrum time!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> where did I say that ?



dumbest post of all time.



> that's right nowhere .



You've probably eaten enough paint chips for the day,



> as always unhingy you are swinging a shadows.



That goes for the Easy-Off in the paper bag, too...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> not at this very moment. are you trying to sell?



So lack of lucidity is your natural state.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 that's unhinged 2008's standard attack ,
next he'll probably call you a Nazi or a commie.
it's ok because it means you are handing him his ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> it's tantrum time!



Wait till I get some popcorn, then proceed...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > where did I say that ?
> ...


 just like I said  !
you're nothing if not predictable .
what's next commie or Nazi or gay.?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> that's unhinged 2008's standard attack ,
> next he'll probably call you a Nazi or a commie.
> it's ok because it means you are handing him his ass.



Duhs is


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > it's tantrum time!
> ...


you've already begun .
as to me throwing tantrums never have never will .


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > that's unhinged 2008's standard attack ,
> ...


 some times I hate being right  this aint one of those times.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


who said someone did?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> you've already begun .
> as to me throwing tantrums never have never will .


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you've already begun .
> > as to me throwing tantrums never have never will .


stage one .....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


as far as I can tell, no one did.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


stage two.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 18, 2016)

come on daws, who posted "science no basis truth".

i need to know


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


nope, punks like you are just punks.  I was merely pointing out that along with being a punk you have no class.  And you love to show it off on here. You're proud with your version of stupid and classlessness.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





L.K.Eder said:


> come on daws, who posted "science no basis truth".
> 
> i need to know


 find this thread "Republicans & Homosexuality ?!" and it will become apparent who it is.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not sure what this argument is all about, but I don't think ships have "brakes," at least not what most people would think of when they think of brakes such as your car brakes.  They can control their speed and slow way down and eventually come to stop (probably with the help of an anchor or anchors).  It should be easy enough to find out for sure with google though.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


ahhhhh look punkie brewster got his wittle feewings hurt.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)

Stopping a Ship: Why Ships Cannot Have Brakes?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


first you are no old enough to be calling any not just out of high school  a punk. 
what is class ?
I open doors for women .
don't spit
don't burp or fart in elevators.
am highly educated .
don't put up with bullshit or internet tough guys .
how bout you grow up some before you make bigger ass out of yourself.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


reading comp problems too?
how does explain another poster's method hurt my feelings desperate much?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not sure what this argument is all about, but I don't think ships have "brakes," at least not what most people would think of when they think of brakes such as your car brakes.  They can control their speed and slow way down and eventually come to stop (probably with the help of an anchor or anchors).  It should be easy enough to find out for sure with google though.


 that's facts and logic .
easy now you'll scare the natives .


----------



## MaryL (Feb 18, 2016)

Science is on a need to know basis, those that don't wa


daws101 said:


> "Science has no basis truth"
> the op  of this gem  will remain anonymous.


Facts are on a need to know, privileged , card caring randomly doled out basis, apparently.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I probably am much older than you.  And from my personal experience going through life, you behave as a wannabe internet tough guy.  We all read your posts.  you show us how a punk behaves frequently. And, you have no class here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not sure what this argument is all about, but I don't think ships have "brakes," at least not what most people would think of when they think of brakes such as your car brakes.  They can control their speed and slow way down and eventually come to stop (probably with the help of an anchor or anchors).  It should be easy enough to find out for sure with google though.




Duhs want's to display his special brand of ignorance combined with petulance, which is always good for a laugh.

Watercraft fight friction and drag at all times. Without power all boats and ships will slow to the point of being carried by prevailing currents. I have a 19' boat that when coming in to the ramp, if I cut power about 15' from the ramp, I'm slow enough by the time I reach it to jump off and stop the boat by hand, then get it on the trailer.

Duhs is just being duhs, that is to say a complete moron, yapping about shit he doesn't understand while taking posts out of context and imagining himself clever.

But whatchagunna do?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


snicker...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what this argument is all about, but I don't think ships have "brakes," at least not what most people would think of when they think of brakes such as your car brakes.  They can control their speed and slow way down and eventually come to stop (probably with the help of an anchor or anchors).  It should be easy enough to find out for sure with google though.
> ...


not an answer, the friction and drag water craft experience is minimized by their shape.
the you cutting power  line has no relevance to the question.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Butterfinger.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


there's that pesky reading comp problem again.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


you should get it fixed.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

jc456 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


why would I fix your obvious problem?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> not an answer, the friction and drag water craft experience is minimized by their shape.
> the you cutting power  line has no relevance to the question.



LOL

You truly are a fucking moron.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > not an answer, the friction and drag water craft experience is minimized by their shape.
> ...


really? how's that?
as always you provide no evidence just yammering?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> really? how's that?
> as always you provide no evidence just yammering?



An ignorant man may make a statement that is in contrast to the facts.

A stupid man persists after the facts are provided to him.

You are a stupid man.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > really? how's that?
> ...


nothing you've ever posted is fact ..as I've proven on countless occasions.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> nothing you've ever posted is fact ..as I've proven on countless occasions.



You are a stupid man.

Ship resistance and propulsion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I provide you facts, but lacking basic intelligence, they have no impact on you.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > nothing you've ever posted is fact ..as I've proven on countless occasions.
> ...


I already pointed that the resistance encountered by ships  is minimized by their design .
from  your own post proves me correct "A ship must be designed to move efficiently through the water with a minimum of external force. For thousands of years ship designers and builders of sailing vessels used rules of thumb based on the midship-section area to size the sails for a given vessel. The hull form and sail plan for the clipper ships, for example, evolved from experience, not from theory. It was not until the advent of steam power and the construction of large iron ships in the mid-19th century that it became clear to ship owners and builders that a more rigorous approach was needed.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Stopping a Ship: Why Ships Cannot Have Brakes?*
Facebook
5879
Twitter Google+ LinkedIn Pinterest 



August 12, 2015 by Soumya Chakraborty 7 Comments

A very common question regarding ships has been – if they can brake to stop like any other automobile or aeroplane on ground. The answer, as we all know, is “NO”, and that is not what this article focuses on. The article delves into the reasons behind the answer- Why cannot a ship brake itself to stop? And if it cannot, how do ships stop at all?

To understand the answer behind this question we first need to know how a brake works? The working principle of a brake is that it creates friction between the wheel and a stationary body (generally the brake shoe) to stop the rotatory motion of the wheel, with respect to the surface with which the wheel is in contact.

Here’s a video on how car brakes work:


Extrapolate this concept to a moving ship – there are no wheels in this case, given the fact that a ship propels itself in water by a propeller that is located at its stern. Now when a propeller rotates, it generates a thrust which propels the ship in the forward direction. The most vital thing to note here is that the hull of the ship moves in a fluid medium and hence it is not possible to instantly bring a ship to stop, given the shearing tendency of water medium
Stopping a Ship: Why Ships Cannot Have Brakes?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





daws101 said:


> *Stopping a Ship: Why Ships Cannot Have Brakes?*
> Facebook
> 5879
> Twitter Google+ LinkedIn Pinterest
> ...



BWAHAHAHA

Yes retard, the rest of us grasped this from the start, but you are a troll, and a rather stupid one, so you just wanted to fling shit.

Such is your way.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 



so you!


----------

